

Facebook Bowes to Israel Deletes “Third Palestinian Intifada” Page Unjustly - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/03/while-obama-is-calling-for-violence-facebook-bowes-to-israel-deletes-third-palestinian-intifada-page.html

======
kstenerud
Facebook is actively hiring government insiders in the hopes of gaining more
political influence, and so they are changing in order to become more in-line
with US foreign policy and thus further improve the relationship.

------
ArabGeek
this is unjust the page did not have any calls for violence but calls for
peaceful demonstrations to end the Israeli occupation

